# 98 nissan 200sx se



## 200sxgirl (Jun 24, 2006)

my baby


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

looks good... now you just needs some b14 wheels


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

very nice... comfortable cruiser......... but if u want some sort of balls in ur motor ull realize how much u would rather have an se-r......... like me...


----------

